
The Rise and Fall of the Army Surplus Store - megaman22
http://www.artofmanliness.com/2016/10/11/rise-fall-army-surplus-store/
======
herewulf
I loved the Army-Navy store when I was a kid. In those days there was a ton of
Vietnam surplus and my genuine GI helmet liner, pistol belt, etc. were prized
items for backyard war games. Even though the surplus store in my city has
morphed into selling a lot of civilian camping and hunting gear, I think there
is still a lot of genuine military items. However, the difference is they tend
to be new items from gov't contractors such as Propper. It's not a bad thing
but these items don't have the cheap prices of used or surplus items.

